# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C# >  DM INI Class 2.6 Update MemIni Class 1.0

## BenJones

Hello,

This is a complete rewrite of an old INI class I made some time ago, well this one is a complete one that you can use to work with INI files.

*Features:*

Reading and Writing of Strings, Integers, Floating point, Boolean, Date Time.Reading and Writing Binary data.Formats C style escape currently support \t \r \nRead selections.Delete selections.Check for selections.Return all keys from a selection.Delete keys.

Well I hope it maybe us full, keep checking back because I am still working on some other neat features.

----------


## BenJones

Update 2.6

Here are a few changes I have made to the INI Class for C#

*Changes 2/3/2015*

Fixed bug in ReadNumber Was not returning single digits.Added Clear key value.Rename a Selection.Rename a Key.ReadParmList, for Strings ,Numbers, Bools, Floats, DateTime

Hope you like the small update.
Comments are welcome.

----------


## BenJones

New update, as I said I was going to maybe add some more features to the reading of the INI files, I decided to leave this to other time. But what I have now done is added a new feature to allow you to not only deal with files from disk, but to also work with strings as if they were INI files, Yes so now you have best of both worlds all in one handy class.

Here is a list of features for IniMem Still a Beta  :big yellow: 

ReadSectionsWriteStringReadSectionReadStringClearToString

Well that's it for this update. comments welcome please let me know if you run into problems or if you find a bug and fix it please let me know.

----------

